

Ask HN: Who's on Forrst? - huhtenberg

I got an account there recently the place looks like an interesting community, not too dissimilar to the HN. Is anyone else there too? Care to compare the impressions?
======
huhtenberg
My own impression so far is that the designers on Forrst are those who
haven't/couldn't get a Dribbble invite yet. "Design" equals "web design", and
its average quality is nothing to write home about. Lots of people are asking
for a feedback, and this seems to be the biggest difference with Dribbble - on
latter people present quality work just to show off, and here they present
frequently amateurish pieces and ask for help improving them.

The developer section pretty much boils down to jquery, css and php posts.
Nothing interesting, and that's probably because no one really knows what to
put there, and so it looks like a pile of random stuff at the moment. This
section needs further partitioning, because unlike the design work, a C
developer is not likely to appreciate JS posts and vice versa.

The links section is something I looked at once and never bothered to return
to. For this I have HN and other sites, so trying to duplicate them on Forrst
feels like a bit of a wasted effort.

All in all, I think Kyle did an impressive job putting this site together, but
he'll need far more effort and help to fine-tune the community.

------
alexwyser
I have been trying to get a forrst and a dribbble (want this more) invite
since forever. I haven't come across one yet. They seem to be very rare.

I doubt how much valuable forrst is (would love to hear more about it), but
dribbble is a great site, and I visit it regularly even though I am not a
member. Anyone designing for a startup should check out the cool stuff other
designers are working one.

PS. Anyone with an invite to either site, please send me one to
alexwyser@gmail.com. I will be forever grateful. :)

------
thinker
I am @fahdoo

So far I'm liking it. Besides just being really well made, its great to have a
place where I can get feedback on designs and works-in-progress, and to talk
shop about design and development. I'm hoping it'll become my hq for all
design related links/questions/inspiration.

------
friendlyhacker
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1516015>

------
byoung2
_Who's on Forrst?_

I was expecting a clever allusion to the Abbott and Costello routine!

------
MPiccinato
I am MPiccinato on there.

